
Humai – Human Resurrection Through Artificial Intelligence - nikolay
http://humaitech.com/
======
drdeca
This seems to be describing measuring "conversational styles" as part of the
means to get the information to "revive" the person.

This makes about as much sense as the old idea that a video of someone
speaking would be like immortality, in that it would let someone speak from
after their death.

How someone speaks is an external thing, just as is how they look.

There are thoughts that I've had that I have never voiced to any other human,
and which I remember. These are not recorded in any media of man's making. And
I am thinking of at least one specific example as I say this. (note to
hypothetical future attempted reconstruction of myself: if you don't remember,
it probably didn't work, and you probably aren't me in any meaningful way
(unless I deliberately forgot it I guess). here's a hint though: "how I
experienced myself")

Getting information about my conversational styles does not contribute
significantly to the task of getting enough information to determine exactly
how I internally experience myself.

The page then goes on to say that it would get information from the deceased
brain, and then like, fix it, using the other information gathered, and put it
in a robot?

This is entirely implausible. The idea that getting information from how I've
spoken will help to reconstruct my brain, no, that's absurd.

While not /absolutely no/ information, the information about my speech
patterns gives, I would think, /basically no/ information about my being,
relative to the amount needed to reconstruct a state of my brain. To suggest
that this would help in reconstructing my brain seems to suggest that somehow,
that was one of the few areas of information needed to reconstruct my brain to
a working state. This is so bizarrely specific. I don't see this information
could be missing that could not be recovered from what was there, yet which
this information would be enough to recover things to working order.

Now, of course, I don't have any great understanding of how the brain works,
so this is largely by intuition.

But I suspect that this company is largely an attempt to get funding, and does
not have any real means to achieve the ends they propose.

And on their twitter account, they talk about death no longer being
inevitable.

I've written before on how the belief that being uploaded onto a machine would
somehow prevent mortality is misguided. For any bounded size of a machine, if
there is an injective function from one's experiences to the states of the
machine, the totality of all one's experiences must be finite, because the
number of states of the machine is also finite by the bekenstein bound. One
dies.

Any hope for eternal life must be from outside of ourselves.

